# cleaning P01



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

I got around to buying a pistol and went with the P01 in 9mm. Any tips for taking it apart for cleaning? Should I clean it before shooting it for the first time or wait till after using it once? The instructions seem pretty straight forward but it never hurts to ask before doing something for the first time.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Always clean a newly purchased gun before you shoot it..Usually new purchased guns can be either covered with this thick greasy material that might affectthe somoothness of he gun operating parts, or it could really dry..Depending on how the gun was stored and treated..So in both cases, your best bet is to field strip it..Clean it first with hopes no.9 or similar solution ...Then lube it in places as recommended by the owner's manual..and then take it for a test drive at the range..

And congratulations on the new CZ..It is a fine gun.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats, and welcome to the club! :smt023


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

I picked up an Outers pistol cleaning kit and some Hoppe's 9 lubricating oil. Is the Hoppe's used for both cleaning and lubing? There isn't any type of cleaner in the kit and the dealer seemed to think I had everything needed. Thanks.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Hoppe's makes products for cleaning and lubricating, the lubricating oil should not be used for cleaning. They make a product called No. 9 Solvent, this is for cleaning, I sometimes use this but mainly for the bore. I use Break-Free CLP for general cleaning, this can be used as a lubricant as well but I prefer to use it as a cleaning agent only, wipe the parts/areas clean, and then use the lubricating oil.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds like I need to find some CLP and I'm good to go. I've seen it mentioned here before so it must be a good product. thanks much.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

gunscrubber is also good. make sure to buy the one that is plastic friendly so as not to damage the grips.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks. Is it a good idea to apply the lube to the entire outer surface and then wipe off excess for protection of the metal?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

It already has a black polycoat finish to protect the metal. I'd say putting lube on the entire outer surface is a good idea for long term storage only.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

I took it apart tonight and it looked clean with minimal grease. I just wiped it down good and lubed the slide and levers. Thanks for the help.


----------

